# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  SRS: Samsung, Doro, Pantech, Huawei, Alcatel and Iphone Update

## hassan riach

*SRS: Samsung, Doro, Pantech, Huawei, Alcatel and Iphone Update*
While the temperature is rising, also the SRS Updates are getting hotter...
Grab the latest release fast 
Whats New  *SRS Samsung Module:*
[+] Add E1050V Read E2p Codes
[+] Add I8160 Direct Unlock **Exclusive**
[+] Fixed T139 Read E2P
[+] Improved S5839i unlock procedure
[+] Fixed some small bugs   *SRS IMEI Module:*
[+] Add Iphone lock state lookup
[+] Add Blackberry MEP-11534-010
[+] Add Huawei G6005
[+] Add Doro 345
[+] Add Doro 345 GSM
[+] Add Doro 409
[+] Add Doro 409s
[+] Add Doro 410
[+] Add Doro 410s
[+] Add Doro 610
[+] Add Doro 610s
[+] Add Alcatel 890
[+] Add Alcatel 891
[+] Add Alcatel 908
[+] Add Alcatel 909
[+] Add Alcatel 910
[+] Add Alcatel 980
[+] Add Alcatel 981
[+] Add Alcatel 990
[+] Add Alcatel A890
[+] Add Alcatel A909
[+] Add Alcatel A990
[+] Add Alcatel C908
[+] Add Alcatel C990
[+] Add Alcatel Move
[+] Add Alcatel V958
[+] Add Pantech C3
[+] Add Pantech C300
[+] Add Pantech C510
[+] Add Pantech C600
[+] Add Pantech C610
[+] Add Pantech C630
[+] Add Pantech C740 Matrix
[+] Add Pantech C790 Alladin-Duo
[+] Add Pantech C810 Duo
[+] Add Pantech C820 Matrix Pro
[+] Add Pantech P1010
[+] Add Pantech P2000 Breeze
[+] Add Pantech P2020 Ease
[+] Add Pantech P2030 Breeze III
[+] Add Pantech P5000
[+] Add Pantech P6010
[+] Add Pantech P7000 Impact
[+] Add Pantech P7040 Link
[+] Add Pantech P7040P
[+] Add Pantech P8000 Crossover Android
[+] Add Pantech P9020 Presuit
[+] Add Pantech P9050 Laser
[+] Add Pantech P9070  *SRS IMEI Android App:*
[+] Add Doro Support
[+] Add Pantech Support
[+] Add Blackberry MEP-11534-010   *SRS Calculator API:*
[+] Add Doro Support
[+] Add Blackberry MEP-11534-010
[+] Add Alcatel Qcom Support
[+] Add Pantech Support
[+] Add Iphone lock state lookup  *Make sure you download latest SRS client from*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All older versions stop working...

----------

